# Can you please recommend $100 onceiling speakers that can tilt 45 degrees down while staying 5-10 inches close to the ceiling? For atmos



## ArtScience100 (Apr 12, 2021)

Want tilted speakers or speakers that will tilt down from the ceiling, 45 degrees, where the lowest part of the ceiling is still no more than 10 inches off the ceiling, and the highest part is maybe 5 inches off the ceiling.

So low depth speakers including after they're tilted (which means height comes into play too). It's for 5.1.4 atmos home theater. 

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

I went the PA route. Paid $92 a pair for 4 sets in 2018. They are $115 now.

Rockville Audio SPG88


----------



## ArtScience100 (Apr 12, 2021)

BP1Fanatic said:


> I went the PA route. Paid $92 a pair for 4 sets in 2018. They are $115 now.
> 
> Rockville Audio SPG88
> 
> ...


I really like the look of your room. This is sort of the problem though, there are too many routes! I'm sure all ten links I posted, or however many, would do the job, and so would these. But which would do the job 20% better, and which would do it 20% worse, for similar costs, or less costs, etc? Which would do the job better matched with my bedlayer speakers? Usually I can find info on these things for TVs and other gear, but not with these. I think maybe Ive discovered the problem, there are like 20 TV models to choose from, and maybe 20,000 bookshelf speakers, lol!

Still, if anyone can help me figure out the comps, that would go a long way. My question for you is, if you wanted to, could you mount those speakers in the same place, at the same angle, but with the butt of the speaker right up against the wall? I dont want that 3-4 inch gap because my space is already too small.


----------



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi there,

if space is as tight as you say, then consider 'add-on modules' to put on top of your existing 5.1 speakers. You point these upwards, so that they point at the ceiling and bounce down to the listeners.

Andrew Jones, well-known speaker designer for KEF, TAD, Pioneer and now Elac, has stated that he prefers this type. I believe it is because they are less prone to being identified as spot sources.

Dolby Atmos® These Elacs would be a good choice.

Don't get the idea that this is a second-best solution. (Googling the topic will point you to the usual 'warfare' and overheated opinions.) Dolby's own Atmos guidelines say they are preferable when the room is not particularly large.



https://www.dolby.com/siteassets/technologies/dolby-atmos/atmos-installation-guidelines-121318_r3.1.pdf


See pg 11 and pg 12.

cheers


----------



## ArtScience100 (Apr 12, 2021)

tnargs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> if space is as tight as you say, then consider 'add-on modules' to put on top of your existing 5.1 speakers. You point these upwards, so that they point at the ceiling and bounce down to the listeners.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. Upfiring is not an option in my space. I have the space to put speakers on the ceiling, it's just low ceilings so I need something without a lot of depth, but still good sound. If I buy 10 inch deep speakers, and 10 inch tall, then when I tilt them 45 degrees towards the seating, I guess they part of them would be 15 inches off the ceiling. Now my low celing is 1 foot 3 inches even lower. So I found a lot of options where the size would work, and some of them come with their own mounting hardware. I posted links above. Just trying to figure out which of those is best for my budget and setup (Infinity bed layer speakers), and if there are any others I should be looking at that size.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

ArtScience100 said:


> I really like the look of your room. This is sort of the problem though, there are too many routes! I'm sure all ten links I posted, or however many, would do the job, and so would these. But which would do the job 20% better, and which would do it 20% worse, for similar costs, or less costs, etc? Which would do the job better matched with my bedlayer speakers? Usually I can find info on these things for TVs and other gear, but not with these. I think maybe Ive discovered the problem, there are like 20 TV models to choose from, and maybe 20,000 bookshelf speakers, lol!
> 
> Still, if anyone can help me figure out the comps, that would go a long way. My question for you is, if you wanted to, could you mount those speakers in the same place, at the same angle, but with the butt of the speaker right up against the wall? I dont want that 3-4 inch gap because my space is already too small.


I probably could. I could drill more holes into the brackets like I did with a seat lift kit I made for my truck.


----------

